# Ever Wondered About A Female Marmaduke??!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well Meet Mama The Great Dane! She's tall, slim, and sweet as a berry! With her graceful walk while being light on her feet, you'll never catch this lil lady in trouble!!! (Please excuse the dot near her tail, it was a piece if eraser lol)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Mama !?!?!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Taller on the ears , maybe the tip of one just slightly bent or with a small piece bitten off, will give her character and make her easily distinguishable from the dobie. if not a bite mark, just a a three quarter circle part missing








... feel me?

i love this dane...oooo, you can make her blue!!! not realistic grey tone, but slightly exaggerated, up to you. it will throw soome color in that pack. or it might throw it off balance, you decide.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

square, more prominent muzzle with the tall ears and she will not be mistaken for any other dog, you will know shes a great dane.








see this is a good color ( with black mask) if you want that Great Dane look, but marmaduke and scooby doo are brown, its been done, but not a female blue , plus i dont think you have any blues in your pack.

Mama Blue !!! that's it !!!

don't forget, she needs big eyelashes so we know shes a female by looking, she could be the only adult , she's mamaBlue, looking after the pack, setting them str8...

damn im getting into this...lol or just keep her a pup, so you dont throw the whole puppy package off balance.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> square, more prominent muzzle with the tall ears and she will not be mistaken for any other dog, you will know shes a great dane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, i'm fixin' her. Mama Blue??! Yeah! (snap) Thats it! Your genius!!! Thank you soooo much for helping me! Lets make her the adult, like...mother goose lol! Let me get the drawin'!!

By the way, how'd you know i wanted her blue??!! First i picked Harlequin then i thought blue was waaaay sexier! Genius!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

more inspiration...
sorry bout the big photo before , i hate having to scroll to the right as well.




























i think she would be one of the most marketable and recognized out of the whole bunch. i could hear 5 year old saying "Mama Blue!!" as soon as they see her on a poster, or a t-shirt.... ( i get 10% of all Mama Blue merchandise sales... lol)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> K, i'm fixin' her. Mama Blue??! Yeah! (snap) Thats it! Your genius!!! Thank you soooo much for helping me! Lets make her the adult, like...mother goose lol! Let me get the drawin'!!
> 
> By the way, how'd you know i wanted her blue??!! First i picked Harlequin then i thought blue was waaaay sexier! Genius!


her voice is that soothing warm, older African- American female voice, you know?

maybe we can get Oprah to do her voice !!!










*Mama Blue .... that's it. *


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> her voice is that soothing warm, older African- American female voice, you know?
> 
> maybe we can get Oprah to do her voice !!!
> 
> ...


Oooh! Yeah!! Heehee Oprah! She can have a voice like Little Bill's mom from that show called Little Bill by Bill Cosby! 



NinaThePitbull said:


> more inspiration...
> sorry bout the big photo before , i hate having to scroll to the right as well.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah a life sized Mama Blue Wall sticker or plushie!! (Hey if you want 10%, so be it 4real lol)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

im not familiar with the voice, but i think were on the same wavelength, oprah doing the voice, but more "back to the roots" voice, hers is slightly gentrified, but we need her big name. i think you got me.

hold on.. im on the phone with her right now...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> im not familiar with the voice, but i think were on the same wavelength, oprah doing the voice, but more "back to the roots" voice, hers is slightly gentrified, but we need her big name. i think you got me.
> 
> hold on.. im on the phone with her right now...


haha yeah. that kind of voice that sounds loving, serious, but experienced.

you funny


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dog and Kennel Magazine

I just posted this because it was in the DOG WORLD mag.. However what it doesn't say it that until the reign of Hilter the dog was shorter and built more like a greyhound on steriods... There is historic fact that points to the name change and promotion of the man agressivness as they would stop escaping prisoners, usually jews, by jumping up and grabbing the back of the skull ripping the person back to the ground, reports reminding me of how a jaguar attack people in S.America. Anyway, thats how the dog got tall, same way the Kempfer "Fighting dog" went from being virtually the same thing as what we know as APBT, with red noses black noses small and large bulky and lanky, badger and hog hunting dogs to the brachiphylliac faced dog we know as the boxer, POLITCS, and heavy linebreeding.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Dog and Kennel Magazine
> 
> I just posted this because it was in the DOG WORLD mag.. However what it doesn't say it that until the reign of Hilter the dog was shorter and built more like a greyhound on steriods... There is historic fact that points to the name change and promotion of the man agressivness as they would stop escaping prisoners, usually jews, by jumping up and grabbing the back of the skull ripping the person back to the ground, reports reminding me of how a jaguar attack people in S.America. Anyway, thats how the dog got tall, same way the Kempfer "Fighting dog" went from being virtually the same thing as what we know as APBT, with red noses black noses small and large bulky and lanky, badger and hog hunting dogs to the brachiphylliac faced dog we know as the boxer, POLITCS, and heavy linebreeding.


nice info... good post. most people in the world ( i think) call them German Mastiffs


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks FireHazard.....

I redrew Mama Blue! Lemme post a pic!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

How about this? 








​


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice..........


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

heehee thanks buddy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very very nice I love the longer ears looks great


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Very very nice I love the longer ears looks great


haha yeah. I love Oscar's suggestions. I think the best way to go would be to make Mama Blue an adult


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

that is perfection. just how i imagined it. dang your good.

this thing is coming alive. like the 3 lines on the neck, nice touch. like the point on the inside of the ears. like the whisker holes. perfect.

her signature line (when it goes to cartoon) when she's angry is ( but not at the puppies)
is " *Don't make me get RUFF* " the RUFF is between an deep low based bark and the pronounciation of "rough".
at the same time the tail gets rigid , her ears go back, and her cheeks vibrate. the puppies all lower their heads into their shoulders and duck when the *RUFF* comes out. She is known to say this every now and then.... [The kids will love it.]

Then afterward she would shake it off , ears back to normal, and same sweet loving look in her eye.

"*Thatcher the Dog Catcher*" is scared of Mama Blue and never approaches the puppies when she's around.

lol.. im getting into this too much, even stealing your show...sorry.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> that is perfection. just how i imagined it. dang your good.
> 
> this thing is coming alive. like the 3 lines on the neck, nice touch. like the point on the inside of the ears. like the whisker holes. perfect.


Yay!!! Lets rule the world while we're at it! 
I love Mama Blue, she can be like Clair from the Cosby Show. A luving mom but won't put up with bad kiddies 

I messaged you too


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Yay!!! Lets rule the world while we're at it!
> I love Mama Blue, she can be like Clair from the Cosby Show. A luving mom but won't put up with bad kiddies
> 
> I messaged you too


when she does this...









to Thatcher and looks him dead in his eyes, he shakes uncontrollably. Yeah, Claire Huxtable, good example, she squints just like her when shes serious.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> when she does this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Thats genius! 
Tell how its gonna go down and who's goin' down in it!  

Lol i luv Claire but Cliff cracks the ice


----------

